# TIRANA | Eyes of Tirana | 85m | 26 fl | U/C



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

The progress as of right now.


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Zagori said:


> View attachment 704664


...


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Tirona1920.


----------

